# Suche neues Mainboard



## xODBx (7. April 2016)

hallo zusammen
ich bin auf der suche nach einem neuen mainboard. eigentlich habe ich schon zwei zur auswahl, bräuchte aber noch ein paar tips, ratschläge, ideen von euch, damit die entscheidung evtl leichter wird.
was auf jedenfall mit aufs neue board kommt ist ein phenom II x6 1090T, ne gtx 760 und 16gb ram. später, wenn nochmal nachgerüstet werden soll, kommt evtl ein amd fx-8370 drauf und ne neuere grafikkarte. übertakten brauch ich eigentlich nicht, könnte aber mal vorkommen...ist aber eher die ausnahme.

also, diesen beiden hätte ich zur auswahl. freue mich auf feedback
danke

http://www.computerbase.de/preisvergleich/?cmp=1025817&cmp=1371426#xf_top


----------



## Herbboy (7. April 2016)

Ist denn Dein aktuelles Board defekt, oder was genau ist der Grund für ein neues Board? Es ist nämlich so, dass Deine CPU in Games sogar schwächer als ein X4 965 ist, und da wiederum ist schon ein moderner Pentium G gleichstark, ein Core i3 (100-120€) ist deutlich schneller. Deine CPU wiederum bringt gebraucht durchaus noch 90-100€. ICH würde also die CPU verkaufen, Sockel 1150-Board für 60-80€, Core i3 draufmachen. Dann kannst du auch später mal einen Core i5 oder i7 draufmachen, die sind schneller als selbst ein FX-9000er von AMD.  

zu den beiden Boards: das UD3P ist schon länger (2013) auf dem Markt und extrem gut bewährt. Wenn bei dem 970-Gaming, was noch recht neu ist (ca ein halbes Jahr) , jetzt nicht grad irgendwas an Anschlüssen da ist, was dir wichtig wäre, würde ich lieber das bewährte Modell nehmen.


----------



## svd (7. April 2016)

Ist das alte Mainboard eingegangen? Eigentlich wäre es ein passender Moment, um den Prozessor zu wechseln.

Auf eBay bringt der noch an die 70-100€. Dort würde ich mir dann etwa einen gebrauchten Core-i5-3450 suchen, der ca. genauso viel kostet wie der Phenom wert ist.
Und schon immer schneller gewesen ist, als der FX-8370. Dazu ein passendes Sockel-1155-Mainboard mit H77/Z77-Chipsatz für ca. 60€, RAM würde ich einfach weiterverwenden.


----------



## Batze (7. April 2016)

Falls du dich für das ud3p entscheiden solltest, hab ich hier noch eines rumliegen. Könnte ich für 60€ abgeben.
Mit noch Original Karton, CD, Gehäuse Blende, ehemalige Rechnung (Kaufdatum 24.03.2015 in Rostock für €99,90, also ist sogar noch Garantie drauf) usw., alles noch dabei.


----------



## xODBx (7. April 2016)

hallo und danke für eure antworten
nein, mein board ist nicht kaputt, kann aber cpu technisch nicht weiter aufrüsten. da ich in kürze auf win10 upgrade, möchte ich mir vorher ein neues board holen, bei dem ich noch neuere cpus verbauen kann. ich möchte bei amd bleiben, schon immer verbaut und noch nie probleme gehabt. wieso ist der x4 965 besser? habe jetzt nen 6 kerner drin, zwar nur 3,2ghz statt 3,4 aber dafür mehr kerne?!

oder würdet ihr eher ein board von msi oder asus nehmen, aus der gleichen serie? was hat es mit den cpu phasen zu tun? 8+2 hört sich für mich besser an als 5, wie es das 970 gaming hat. das ud3p reizt mich schon eher.......


----------



## Herbboy (7. April 2016)

xODBx schrieb:


> hallo und danke für eure antworten
> nein, mein board ist nicht kaputt, kann aber cpu technisch nicht weiter aufrüsten. da ich in kürze auf win10 upgrade, möchte ich mir vorher ein neues board holen, bei dem ich noch neuere cpus verbauen kann.


 warte da lieber bis Juli und entscheide dann, ob du nicht gleich ALLES neu holst. Zudem: wenn du jetzt WIn10 upgradest, müsste die Lizenz an sich auch bei einem Boardwechsel noch gelten. Du bekommst mit dem Upgrade quasi eine Win10-Berechtigung für deinen Win7-key, und auch wenn du zB in nem Jahr mit nem anderen Board Win10 installierst und dann einfach den Win7-Code eingibst, müsste das gehen. 





> ich möchte bei amd bleiben, schon immer verbaut und noch nie probleme gehabt. wieso ist der x4 965 besser? habe jetzt nen 6 kerner drin, zwar nur 3,2ghz statt 3,4 aber dafür mehr kerne?!


 Es kommt nicht einfach nur auf Kerne und Mhz an, daher sind ja auch zB selbst Core i5 mit weniger Takt trotzdem schneller als ein zB FX-9590. Aber beim X4 954 und dem X6 1090T ist es halt komischerweise so, dass der X4 965 in Gamestests besser abschneidet. Vlt ist der "Versuch", ein Game mit 6 Kernen zu betreiben, ineffizienter, keine Ahnung warum das so ist, aber das zeigen halt einige Tests. Selbst wenn der X6 doch ein wenig schneller wäre, würde es sich aber lohnen, auf Intel zu wechseln. Die bieten einfach mehr Leistung, und wenn du mal in vlt 1-2 Jahren nen neuen AM3+ Prozessor haben willst, dann wird der DANN wiederum auch schon veraltet und relativ schwach sein, weil halt schon jetzt der allerbeste FX-9000er schwächer als ein Einsteiger Core i5 ist - UND auch noch extrem stromhungrig. zudem kommen wohl dieses Jahr neue AMD-CPUs, aber mit nem neuen Sockel, d.h. DIE kannst du dann nicht kaufen, und "ladenneue" AM3+ CPUs verschwinden nach und nach und werden dann sehr teuer werden. 

Daher ist es eben echt eigentlich - grad WEIL deine aktuelle CPU noch relativ viel Geld bringt - nicht wirklich zu empfehlen, ein neues Board zu holen, nur weil du "Sorge" um die Win10-Lizenz hast und vlt noch mal eine AMD-CPU nachrüsten können willst, was zu einem Zeitpunkt sein dürfte, zu dem solche CPUs "neu" in Läden vergleichsweise teuer sein dürften. 


zum Board: das UD3P ist wie gesagt ein gutes Board, aber ich sehe auch, dass es zB keine der FX-9000er-CPUs unterstützt - siehe hier GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket AM3+ - GA-970A-UD3P (rev. 2.x)  bei Supports&Downloads und dann CPU-Support-List. Is halt die Frage, welche CPU du ggf. nachrüsten können willst. Der 8370 würde gehen.


----------



## xODBx (7. April 2016)

ok, bin ein wenig verunsichert. der wechsel auf win10 ist doch noch bis juli kostenlos. wenn ich erst nächstes jahr upgrade muss ich doch bezahlen?! ne win7 lizenz hab ich, die ich auch zur clean install von win10 genutzt hätte. 
ich weiß, das intel immer schon besser war und ist, aber ich möchte bei amd bleiben.  das die 8370 cpu ebenfalls die letzte variante fürs ud3p wäre weiß ich, möchte mir halt die option lassen, später mal ne "neuere" cpu zu holen, auch wenn sie dann nicht mehr neu ist. wer weiß, vielleicht ist mit nem bios update doch noch die fx-9000er möglich. das nachrüsten lässt bei mir merkbar nach, bin da nicht mehr so hinterher. das wäre wahrscheinlich der letzte wechsel diverser komponenten.
ich überlege nochmal und werde die in frage kommenden boards nochmal vergleichen, aber das ud3p hatte ich schon ins auge gefasst oder was vergleichbares von asus/msi. mal sehen.
bis hierhin erstmal danke für eure hilfe
bis dann


----------



## svd (7. April 2016)

Ein Mann (ich bin so frei und nehme mal an) mit Prinzipien. Find ich gut.

Na, dann würde ich Batzes Angebot für das Mainboard annehmen. Den Phenom aber trotzdem verkaufen und gleich auf einen FX-8350 wechseln, der hat
einfach das bessere Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis, als der FX-8370, weil 100Mhz Turbotakt, mMn, die 15€ (und die 9000er CPUs generell das Geld) nicht wert sind.

Und wenn du schon dabei bist und den Umstieg nicht scheust, wechsel auch gleich auf Windows 10, warum nicht. 

Falls du so Geld sparst, kannst du, anstatt einer GTX760, auch nach einer GTX770 oder besser R9-280X Ausschau halten.


----------



## xODBx (8. April 2016)

ist notiert, danke


----------



## Herbboy (8. April 2016)

xODBx schrieb:


> ok, bin ein wenig verunsichert. der wechsel auf win10 ist doch noch bis juli kostenlos. wenn ich erst nächstes jahr upgrade muss ich doch bezahlen?!


 wieso bezahlen? Was ich mit "nächstem Jahr" meinte war nur der Fall, dass du das Board jetzt wechselst und dann halt in einem Jahr noch ne "neue" CPU kaufen willst. Denn ich finde, dass schon jetzt ein 8370 nicht grad mehr besonders zukunftssicher ist, und nächstes Jahr, wenn es dann den neuen Sockel AM4 schon gibt, wird es vlt kaum mehr AM3+ CPUs in den Läden geben, und die, die es gibt, sind dann vlt sogar teurer als heute. Das passiert nämlich oft bei Generationswechseln von CPUs.





> ich weiß, das intel immer schon besser war und ist,


 nö, AMD war lange besser bei Preis-Leistung. Ich hab selber oft AMD gehabt. Aber seit 3-4 Jahren hat AMD halt leider nix mehr zu melden, außer man sucht eine günstige CPU, da gibt/gab es ein paar, wo Preis-Leistung stimmen - aber die sind dann halt ein gutes Stück schwächer als ein core i5, der sein Geld absolut wert ist  


 Sind aber alles nur Hinweise - entscheiden musst du selber.


----------



## Batze (8. April 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Aber seit 3-4 Jahren hat AMD halt leider nix mehr zu melden, außer man sucht eine günstige CPU, da gibt/gab es ein paar, wo Preis-Leistung stimmen - aber die sind dann halt ein gutes Stück schwächer als ein core i5, der sein Geld absolut wert ist



Du weißt aber schon dass das mal wieder teilweise ziemlich allgemeines Gerede ist was du da erzählst und so auch nicht stimmt.
Wollen wir mal mit diesem ganzen i3/i5 PR Gerede ein wenig Aufräumen.
Ja es stimmt, setze dem i5 oder auch dem i3 alte nicht optimierte Software für wenig Kerne vor, und schon rennen sie jeden AMD 8 Kerner davon.
Die reine Single Core Leistung ist Höher, da rennt sogar teilweise ein alter Intel 2 Kerner schneller. Das stimmt, da hast du Recht.

Fütterst du allerdings die AMD CPUs mit moderner Software die die 8 Kerne auch richtig auslasten, oder fütterst sie Extrem im Multitasking (Video am Schluss), dann sehen deine ach so Hoch gelobten i3 und i5er nur noch den Auspuff von einem 8 Kern AMD CPU.
Deine ganzen Beispiel Tests kannst du nämlich sonstwo hinhängen wenn es um echte Multithread/Multitasking Anwendungen geht, sind meist alles Singlecore belastende Programme oder Spiele die gar nicht die vollen Kerne ausnutzen, also fast alle. Das beantwortet übrigens auch deine Frage wieso ein 4 Kerner von AMD schneller ist als der 6 Kerner, weil der 4 Kerner auf die einzelnen Kerne eben schneller läuft, getaktet ist und der 6 Kerner dadurch keinerlei Vorteile hat weil jeweiliges Spiel die anderen Kerne gar nicht richtig anspricht.
Bei echten High End Multithread Anwendungen, oder da wo echte Mehrkern Power gefragt ist wischt der AMD mit deinen 4 Kern Intel Lieblingen allerdings den Fußboden auf.
Dass das nicht unbedingt Spiele sind, ist meist klar. Momentan gibt es eh nur eine Grafikengine die Optimiert sowas kann, und das ist die optimierte Cryengine.
Fütterst du damit einen AMD 8 Kerner oder auch den 6 Kerner, dann sehen deine 4 Kerner ziemlich alt aus.
Noch Krasser ist es, wenn du z.B. sowas wie Crysis 3 am laufen hast und im Hintergrund diverse andere Berechnungen ausführst, da brechen dann die 4 Kerner total ein.

Hab hier mal, wenn auch etwas älter eine schöne Grafik die das sehr gut darstellt, stammt sogar aus PCGHardware.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und weil du ja auch immer so schön den i3 empfiehlst, hier auch dazu mal was, wenn es um reine Kernel Power geht.
i3 vs. FX 6300 (der sau billige 6 Kerner von AMD) bei einem Game wie Skyrim. Sieht erstmal ganz gut für den i3 aus, aufgrund eben der alten Skyrim Engine und der Hohen Singlecore Leistung des i3, aber wehe da läuft im Hintergrund noch was anderes, dann ändert sich das Bild, und zwar gewalltig. Da tritt selbst der alte AMD 6 Kerner dem i3 in den Hintern.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und so richtig bricht dann dein immer so Hochgelobter i3 dann bei etwas modernerer Software/Spiele wie Crysis ein wenn dann im Hintergrund noch was anderes läuft. Wohl gemerkt, das ist nur der FX 6300, aber du favorisierst ja sogar den i3 gegenüber einem FX 8xxx so gut jedes mal. Einfach Unglaublich solche Empfehlungen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wirklich nichts gegen dich Herbboy, du gibst hier sehr viele Tipps ab, aber du solltest dich mal von deiner Intelmania im Low/Mid Bereich befreien und nicht all den PR Müll glauben der so verbreitet wird.

Ja du hast recht wenn es um viele der momentanen Spiele geht, da sind die Intels einfach aufgrund der Höheren Singlecore Taktleistung teilweise im Vorteil. Das ist auch gar nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Auch haben die Intels Vorteile beim Stromverbrauch und in der Abwärme. Stimmt alles. 
Allerdings stimmt das mit der Rechenpower alles nur, weil die Spiele eben Grottenschlecht oder teilweise auch gar nicht auf echte Multithread/MT Anwendung Programmiert/Optimiert worden sind, oder noch schlimmer, was ja Heute meist der Fall ist miese Konsolen Ports sind. Da spielt es teilweise eh keine Rolle was da im Rechner werkelt, so schlecht sind viele Spiele, auch die ach so tollen AAA Spiele.
Fütterst du moderne 8 Kerner allerdings mit vernünftiger Software oder lastest 8 Kerne voll und richtig aus, z.B. mit Rendersoftware haben Intels 4 Kerne nur noch das nachsehen.

Ein anderes Beispiel sind auch Spieler die nebenbei für YT Videos aufnehmen. Hast du da nur 4 Kerne sieht es bei diversen Spielen eher schlecht aus. Hast du 8 Kerne, weißt du dir einfach 1-2 Kerne nur für das Aufnahmeprogramm zu und das Spiel was eh nur 2-4 Kerne braucht bekommt davon fast gar nichts mit (siehe Video zum Schluss). Mach das mal mit einem 4 Kerner etwas modernerem Spiel und einem Aufnahmeprogramm was deine Dateien schön klein hält und schon bei der Aufnahme Rechenpower zur Komprimierung braucht. Viel Spass bei der Diashow.
Also hier immer zu behaupten Intel i3/i5 sind von Grund auf besser ist ein allgemeiner Trugschluss dem viele reinfallen und ist auch falsch.

Das andere, und das ist mit das entscheidende, jeder 8 Kerner von AMD, der im gesamt System auch noch um einiges Günstiger ist als ein i5 (4 Kerner) System ist in der Lage jedes momentane Spiel absolut in Höchster Auflösung wiederzugeben, sprich, die Grafikkarte ordentlich zu füttern. Jeder €uro der da mehr in ein teureres Intel System ausgegeben wird ist rausgeschmissenes Geld und sollte lieber in eine bessere Grafikkarte gepumpt werden. Und das wird sich auch, dank der Konsolen in den nächsten Jahren nicht ändern.
50-80 €uro sparen, und teilweise sogar noch mehr und das dann in eine bessere Grafikkarte pumpen bringt euch auch bei einem NUR Gamer System mehr FPS als auf die PR/Werbung rein zu fallen oder gewissen einseitigen Tests.
Und wenn man abseits von Spielen noch was anderes macht was eben die CPU die 8 Kerne voll ausnutzt, dann liegt da AMD einfach eh vorne.
Ausnahmen sind natürlich die aktuellen Hochgezüchteten 8 Kerner i7 teile von Intel, aber die kosten auch teilweise mehr als das 3 fache und lohnen eh nur bei Gamer Systemen mit 2 Grafikkarten.

Also hier immer wieder zu sagen ein i3/i5 ist besser als ein AMD 8 Kerner stimmt so nicht, ist sogar teilweise eine krasse falsch Behauptung.

Wer das Geld hat und sich ein allgemeines High End System aufbauen möchte, soll sich ruhig und sehr gerne einen aktuellen Intel i7 8 Kerner kaufen.
Für die meisten anderen, spart euch das Geld für einen Intel 4 Kerner , holt euch ein AMD 8 Kerner und steckt das gesparte Geld lieber in eine bessere Grafikkarte oder in eine schöne SSD Platte. Alles andere ist bloße PR, lasst euch nicht für Dumm verkaufen, schon gar nicht von Intel und irgendwelchen Tests die Extrem einseitig zum Gunsten einer bestimmten Firma gehen.

So, und zum Schluss nochmal ein Video das euch Zeigt wozu ein AMD 8 Kerner in der Lage ist wenn man ihn richtig füttert, inclusive die Grafikkarte so zu füttern das sie auch noch 3 Monitore anfeuern kann . Macht das mal mit einem Intel i3/i5 (4 Kerner).





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xSgpckRJlp4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.




Und nein, ich bin kein AMD Fanboy, finde intern Intel in vielen Bereichen auch besser (leider nicht immer bezahlbar), Intel ist Top im High End Sektor, da gibt es kein Wenn und Aber, aber es muss mal damit aufgeräumt werden, das hier wirklich Gute und Leistungsfähige Hardware zu einem günstigeren Preis immer so schlecht gemacht wird. Man muss sie eben nur richtig einsetzen und vor allem die zur Rechenschaft ziehen die dafür verantwortlich sind das AMD bei einigen Ausführungen hinter Intel liegt, und das sind bei Spielen eben die Studios die immer noch so (schlecht) Programmieren als hätten sie Hardware vor sich die mehrere Jahre alt ist.
Das Intel auch noch hier und da seine Finger im Spielchen hat dürfte auch nicht ganz unbekannt sein.
Wer Heute immer noch einen i3 (i5 der neusten Generation lass ich teilweise zu) vor einem AMD 8 Kerner empfiehlt, sorry, da hat derjenige wirklich keine Ahnung. Die 8 Kerner von AMD treten bei entsprechender Fütterung jedem Intel 4 Kerner klar und gehörig in den Hintern.
In diesem Sinne, jetzt darf gebasht werden.


----------



## Alisis1990 (8. April 2016)

@Batze

Ich habe ewig amd CPUs benutzt und fand die auch immer super, man darf mich da ruhig fanboy nennen ^.^

Leider gibt's in spielen die Unterstützung nunmal nicht ^.^. 

Mein "alter" fx8320e schafft mit der selben Grafikkarte UND auf 4.2ghz übertaktet leider in aktuellen spielen leider keine so stabilen Bildraten wie die Intel Konkurrenz. Ich habe mich jetzt dazu entschlossen nen Upgrade zu machen und das auf einen i7 6700k der mit seiner höheren pro MHz Leistung aber mit nur 4ghz deutlich stabilere Bildraten liefert.

Solange die Spiele die Architektur der FX CPUs nicht nutzen können die so toll sein wie sie wollen ^.^

Der Prozessor der ps3 ist auch super ... nur wurde darauf (warum auch immer spielt auch keine Rolle) mies programmiert sodass er seine echte Leistung garnicht richtig zeigen konnte.

Wobei ich dir aber recht gebe das ich persönlich auch keinen normalen 4kerner kaufen wollen würde. Also wenn das Budget nicht für nen i7 oder xeon reicht würde ich trotzdem den fx 8*** vorziehen. In Zukunft kann man von den 4 extra Kernen sicherlich profitieren oder eben von Intels Hyperthreading.

Aber aktuell sind die i5 nunmal schneller in games und wir sind doch hier in einem "Games" forum oder nicht ?

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Batze (8. April 2016)

Alisis1990 schrieb:


> Aber aktuell sind die i5 nunmal schneller in games und wir sind doch hier in einem "Games" forum oder nicht ?



ja und auch nein.
Habe ich aber auch klar beschrieben wieso das so ist.

Und ja, ein  i7 6700k kann man schlecht mit einem AMD FX 8xxx vergleichen, sagte ich aber auch, da liegt der aktuelle Intel i7 8 Kerner klar Vorne, da hat AMD momentan keine Chance.
Kostet aber mit allem darum auch gut und mindest das 2 fache. Und bei so einer CPU kauf ich auch ein Top Board wo ich die CPU auch auslasten kann. Und ich sagte ja, wer das Geld hat soll da ruhig zugreifen.
Hättest du dir einen i5 gekauft, wäre deine Meinung und auch Erfahrung aber eine ganz andere.


----------



## Alisis1990 (8. April 2016)

Naja womit soll ich einen aktuellen 8Kerner von amd denn sonst vergleichen??? 

Man müsste die APUs von amd nehmen um echte 4kerner von amd mit den i5 zu vergleichen. 

Das "schwächste" von Intel währe da noch nen Xeon e3 um nen fairen Vergleich zu bekommen.

Mit den i3 würde ich dann die fx4*** vergleichen.

Wir müssen in so einem vergleich nunmal fair bleiben.

Und 2 Kerne mit 2 Kernen 4 mit 4 und 8 mit 8 vergleichen.

Und da ist Intel leider im direkten Vergleich halt besser. 

So leid mir das auch tut aber Intel hat einfach die bessere Technik

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Herbboy (8. April 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Du weißt aber schon dass das mal wieder teilweise ziemlich allgemeines Gerede ist was du da erzählst und so auch nicht stimmt.


  Schön ,dass du dazu so viel schreibst, aber wenn du ein BISSCHEN aufmerksamer gelesen hättest, dann hättest du gemerkt, dass ich immer von "in Games" usw. sprach. Denn wer hier nen neuen PC sucht oder ähnliches sucht und nicht ganz klipp und klar sagt "_auch für Gaming, ist aber eher nicht so wichtig - viel wichtiger sind mir meine Renderprogramme_" oder so was, dem wird hier natürlich das beste bezogen auf Games empfohlen, und für den Alltag ist es wiederum unerheblich, ob vlt bei zB Paint.net oder Excel oder dem Entpacken einer Zip oder so was nun AMD oder Intel ein wenig schneller ist oder nicht.

Was Spiele angeht sind die Core i5 nun mal im Schnitt klar besser als AMDs CPUs, das ist nun mal so, auch wenn auch bei Games einzelne Games gibt, die sehr stark nur auf Takt und/oder Kernzahl fixiert sind und mit AMD sogar besser laufen. 

Und eine CPU wie den core i3 schlechtzureden mit einem völlig absurden Szenario als "Beweis", wo man BEIM Spielen von Skyrim nebenbei noch Bilder komprimieren lässt oder gar Videos rendern lässt, ist absolut irrwitzig. Das ist zwar nett für "Freaks", die so was wissen wollen, aber kein normaler und halbwegs cleverer User spielt und lässt nebenbei belastende Dinge stattfinden. Und wer so was regelmäßig machen WILL, der muss das vor einer Kaufberatung sagen bzw. kauft sich dann sowieso eine starke CPU und nicht nur einen core i3... 


Und ich bin bei weitem KEIN Intel-Fan, ich hab selber wie gesagt auch oft AMD gehabt. Ich schaue mir aber sehr genau diverse Test an, was welche CPUs/Grafikkarten leisten und was der Preis dafür ist und bilde mit damit dann eine Meinung. nix "PR", ich hab noch NIE das als Maßstab genommen, was die Hersteller selber verkünden. Und da es hier ein Spieleforum ist, geht der Blick zu allererst natürlich auf die Spieleleistung.


----------



## Batze (8. April 2016)

@Alisis1990
Du musst auch einfach den Preis mit vergleichen und die Aktualität.

Nimmt man z.B. den aktuellen AMD 8 Kerner und den aktuellen Intel 8 Kerner, aktuell, also das beste aus beiden Lagern, so ist der Intel klar vorne, keine Frage. 
Kostet aber auch insgesamt mehr als das 3 fache, bei den Intel Extrem CPUs zahlst du sogar mehr als das 6 fache, bringt aber nicht die 3-6 fache Leistung , wenn du verstehst was ich meine.

Das Intel momentan allgemein die Nase vorne hat, also das bestreitet auch niemand. Aber darum ging es mir in meinem etwas längerem Post auch gar nicht.


----------



## Batze (8. April 2016)

> auch wenn auch bei Games einzelne Games gibt, die sehr stark nur auf *Takt* und/oder *Kernzahl* fixiert sind und mit AMD sogar besser laufen.



Siehst du, du kannst ja leider noch nicht mal das auseinander halten, leider. Aber genau da liegt der Große Unterschied.
Ja es stimmt, da hast du Recht, Spiele die vernünftig programmiert worden sind laufen auf AMD besser, also jetzt im Vergleich zu i3/i5. Den i7 fetten 8 Kerner wie ich schon sagte ist außer Konkurrenz.
Wenn man alles nur auf Uralt Spiele testet, oder Spiele mit Null Engine Kernel Power, da hingt der AMD hinterher. Ist aber auch wie ich sagte eine Sache der jeweiligen Struktur und wer was von welchen bezahlt bekommt.
Da müssen wir uns gar nichts vormachen, ist das gleiche Dilemma mit nVidia und den AMD Grafkkarten. Und auch da weiß man das nVidia des öfteren die Geldbörse zückt und auch Benchmarks in Auftrag gibt, schon seit Jahren.
AMD ist einfach zu dumm dafür mal ihre PR Abteilung auf Vordermann zu bringen.


----------



## Alisis1990 (8. April 2016)

Wegen der Preise War ich ja lange bei AMD und du sagst es selber.. Aktualität gibt es bei den noch aktuellen CPUs bei amd nicht. 

Es spricht also nix dagegen jemandem eine aktuelle und bessere cpu zu empfehlen. 

Die amd Prozessoren lohnen sich momentan halt nur dann wenn man entweder sehr begrenztes Budget hat oder nur total optimierte Software nutzt. Wobei aber ein Xeon E3 dann auch immernoch deutlich schneller arbeitet und da ist das preis Leistungsverhältnis mittlerweile dann auch besser als auf Seiten von AMD. Man kann höchstens meckern das die Xeon keine Grafikeinheit haben .. haben die fx Modelle aber auch nicht 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Batze (8. April 2016)

Alisis1990 schrieb:


> Wegen der Preise War ich ja lange bei AMD und du sagst es selber.. Aktualität gibt es bei den noch aktuellen CPUs bei amd nicht.
> 
> Es spricht also nix dagegen jemandem eine aktuelle und bessere cpu zu empfehlen.
> 
> ...



Kein Thema, wie gesagt, niemand und auch ich nicht sagt das Intel etwa schlecht ist, im gegenteil, saugeile CPUs.
Was mir eben dermaßen auf den Senkel geht ist diese alles über alles Intel ist besser, und das stimmt eben nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (8. April 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Siehst du, du kannst ja leider noch nicht mal das auseinander halten, leider.


 Häh? Was kann ich nicht auseinanderhalten? ^^  Es gibt manche Games, die von mehr als vier Kernen profitieren, und es gibt welche, die vom puren Takt profitieren. Was ist falsch daran, was gibt es da "auseinanderzuhalten" ? ^^  





> Wenn man alles nur auf Uralt Spiele testet, oder Spiele mit Null Engine Kernel Power, da hingt der AMD hinterher


 ich rede nicht nur von Tests mit alten Games, und selbst wenn du nicht ganz sooo neue Games testest, wo aktuelle Intels im Schnitt teils 40-50, teiol sogar 100% vor einem zB FX-8350 liegen: Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft, dass nur durch eine "bessere" Programmierung Games das komplett aufholen, vor allem im Vergleich zu einem Core i7-6700 oder so, der ja durch seine 8 Threads auch quasi ein 8Kerner ist und von einer Optimierung auf mehr als 4 Kerne profitieren wird?




> Da müssen wir uns gar nichts vormachen, ist das gleiche Dilemma mit nVidia und den AMD Grafkkarten. Und auch da weiß man das nVidia des öfteren die Geldbörse zückt und auch Benchmarks in Auftrag gibt, schon seit Jahren.
> AMD ist einfach zu dumm dafür mal ihre PR Abteilung auf Vordermann zu bringen.


 Aha - und warum ist Nvidia dann in den Tests nicht klar vorne? Denn in fast allen Tests, auch mit neuen Games, stehen AMD-Karten in Preis-Leistung genau so gut oder auch besser als Nvidia da. Nur in wenigen Tests ist Nvidia klarer Sieger, da merkt aber auch der dümmste Bauer, dass die ín dem Fall oft nur 2-3 getesteten Games viel zu wenig sind für eine statistisch relevante Aussage. Ich selber hab mir sogar ab und an mal die Mühe gemacht, 10-15 verschiedene Tests zusammenzufassen, so dass es am Ende um die 30 verschiedene Games waren - und auf SO was bilde ich mir dann eine Meinung, nicht auf 1-2 Tests oder gar NUR PCGH-Tests. 

Bei Grafikkarten sind AMD-Karten alles andere als schlechter im Vergleich zu Nvidia - nur was den Strombedarf angeht, hat AMD das Nachsehen.


----------



## Batze (8. April 2016)

> ich rede nicht nur von Tests mit alten Games, und selbst wenn du nicht ganz sooo neue Games testest, wo aktuelle Intels im Schnitt teils 40-50, teiol sogar 100% vor einem zB FX-8350 liegen: Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft, dass nur durch eine "bessere" Programmierung Games das komplett aufholen, vor allem im Vergleich zu einem Core i7-6700 oder so, der ja durch seine 8 Threads auch quasi ein 8Kerner ist und von einer Optimierung auf mehr als 4 Kerne profitieren wird?



Es ging hier um deinen immer wieder vergleich mit i3/i5 und den AMD 8 Kernern und nicht den Top Intel 8 Kernern. Dagegen haben die AMD keine Chance.
Lies doch bitte noch mal meinen Text durch worauf ich speziell anspreche, ich glaube da hast du so einiges nicht verstanden worauf ich hinaus wollte.
Ein Vergleich mit den Top i7 8Kerner von Intel, die aber auch mehr als 2-3 (die normalen) mal so teuer sind steht doch außer Frage. Steht doch alles in meinem Text.


----------



## Alisis1990 (8. April 2016)

@Batze

Du vergleichst aber leider auch Sachen die man schlecht vergleichen kann ^.^

Momentan ist es halt noch so, dass Games von mehr als 4 Kernen nicht oder nur sehr wenig profitieren. Und dann sind halt 4 Kerne im i5 schneller als wenn der fx 8350 4 Kerne nutzt. Punkt ^.^

Wenn ein Spiel mit 8 Kernen aber doppelt so gut arbeitet wie mit 4 Kernen ist doch klar das nen 8Kerner da mehr draußen zaubern kann. Deshalb ist es sinnlos diese Szenarien zu vergleichen. Wenn der AMD bei 4 Kern Anwendungen mit dem i5 mithalten kann währe dein Standpunkt sicher deutlich Gefestigter und wir müssten die Diskussion nicht führen. Aber da es nunmal eher so ist das 8 Kerne kaum Vorteile beim spielen bringen und dann die pro Kern Leistung eines fx nunmal schwächer als die eines halbwegs modernen i5 ist so kann man davon ausgehen das momentan der i5 die deutlich atraktievere CPU ist. 

Wenn wir aber mal annehmen wie ich persönlich glaube die multicore CPUs die Zukunft sind und es garnicht mehr so stark Auf die Leistung an kommt dann sind 8 kerner natürlich sinnvoller.. egal von welcher Firma.

Aber den i3 Vergleich zu einem fx 8350 finde ich auch sinnlos da hier wenigstens noch 4 echte Kerne gegen 4 Hyperthreading Kerne agieren und diese i3 CPUs damit so garnicht zukunftssicher sind. In keinem Fall.

Edit: und bitte nenne mir einen AMD Prozessor der besser im Preis leistungs Segment ist als nen Xeon E3? Ich würde den jedem i5 vorziehen. Die i7 Technik zu Einen super Preis und deutlich .. deutlich schneller als fx Prozessoren.

Nicht falsch verstehen ich finde das als alter AMDler  auch sehr schade. Habe mich immer gefreut wenn meine billige AMD cpu die teuren Intel Dinger an die Wand rechnen konnte. Aber spätestens seid der Xeon auf dem Markt ist gibt es kaum noch Berechtigung für die fx Modelle (meiner Meinung nach aber auch nurnoch wenige für die i5 prozessoren)


Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Batze (8. April 2016)

> Momentan ist es halt noch so, dass Games von mehr als 4 Kernen nicht oder nur sehr wenig profitieren. Und dann sind halt 4 Kerne im i5 schneller als wenn der fx 8350 4 Kerne nutzt. Punkt ^.^


Wenn man nebenbei nichts anders macht ist das zutreffen ja, spielt aber bei der Spieleleistung in diesem Preis Sektor gar keine Rolle, da ist extrem die Grafikkarte entscheidend.



> Aber den i3 Vergleich zu einem fx 8350 finde ich auch sinnlos da hier wenigstens noch 4 echte Kerne gegen 4 Hyperthreading Kerne agieren und diese i3 CPUs damit so garnicht zukunftssicher sind. In keinem Fall.


Der i3 hat ja noch nicht mal 4 Echte Kerne, sondern nur 2. Selbst der AMD FX 6300 ist dem in allem Überlegen, ok, nicht in Spielen die eben Alt sind, aber wir wollen doch bitte mal ein wenig nach vorne schauen. Wieso noch einen total überteuerten 2/2 Kerner vermitteln?

Schau dir mal dieses Video zu Crysis 3 an. Die fps sind in etwa gleich, aber der i3 kommt da schon mächtig ins Schwitzen, und jetzt schau mal bitte bei der GPU nach. Da siehst du genau das was ich im oberen Text gesagt habe, entscheidend ist die Grafikkarte. Da wird eine ganz gute verwendet und es macht keinen Unterschied ob da ein i3 oder eine Popel FX 6300 drin steckt in deinem Rechner.
Aber wehe du bist als gamer auch mal was aufnehmen, könnte ja mal passieren, oder TS oder was auch immer im Hintergrund abläuft, sei es nur ein Mini Download oder ein Virenscan. Dann wird der i3 in die Knie gehen. genau so wie ich es auch allgemeinen Text beschrieben habe.
Also wo liegen die Vorteile, wohl ganz klar bei der Günstigeren AMD FX CPU. 
Wie gesagt, nichts gegen die Vorteile der Intel Teile, aber andauernt zu sagen das hier und da immer das eine besser ist stimmt eben nicht. Und was anderes will ich damit auch nicht sagen.
Intel ist top, keine Frage, aber sowas wie den i3 bei dessen Preis mit dem was noch dazu kommt (Board ist ja auch noch teurer) zu vermitteln, ist nachweisbar Blödsinn. Außer man spielt nur noch Alte Games, aber dafür reicht auch wie gesagt ein echter 2 Kerner dann.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m5uYk46Oses

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Im Spiel The Witcher 3 sieht es nicht anders aus





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tTvsVe0Vw94

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Alisis1990 (8. April 2016)

Ich weiß das der i3 nur eine dual core cpu ist ^.^ deshalb darf man ihn eig auch nur mit nem fx 4*** vergleiche um faire Ergebnisse zu bekommen 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Batze (8. April 2016)

Alisis1990 schrieb:


> Ich weiß das der i3 nur eine dual core cpu ist ^.^ deshalb darf man ihn eig auch nur mit nem fx 4*** vergleiche um faire Ergebnisse zu bekommen



Du musst ihn mit dem Vergleichen was er kostet.
Denn wenn man schon damit Wirbt das er besser ist als dieser und jener, dann muss er auch den Vergleich standhalten, und das nicht nur bei ausgesuchten Old Games wo er eventuell besser da steht.


----------



## Alisis1990 (8. April 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Du musst ihn mit dem Vergleichen was er kostet.
> Denn wenn man schon damit Wirbt das er besser ist als dieser und jener, dann muss er auch den Vergleich standhalten, und das nicht nur bei ausgesuchten Old Games wo er eventuell besser da steht.


Aber dann müssen such alle Parameter wie Temperaturen, Strombedarf und Co mit einbezogen werden. Und auch dann finde ich es trotzdem ulkig das der i3 so gut mit dem fx 6300 mithalten kann obwohl er weniger Kerne hat weniger Strom verbraucht und mit sonst gleichem Takt läuft. Da müsste theoretisch der fx ja dem i3 sowas von davon laufen. Aber damit tut er sich ja doch recht schwer.

Andersrum ist es aber doch so, dass in low budged system doch immer der fx 6300 empfohlen wird? Für die Preisklasse ist der echt noch ok aber wenn man MERKLICH mehr möchte bekommt bei amd einfach nicht mehr viel lohnendes. Dann kommen wir nämlich schnell in die Preisbereiche vom Xeon. 

Und der ist halt un sovieles fixer als der fx 8370, dass die Überlegung nicht fern ist diese 50€ mehr auszugeben.


----------



## Batze (8. April 2016)

Alisis1990 schrieb:


> Aber dann müssen such alle Parameter wie Temperaturen, Strombedarf und Co mit einbezogen werden. Und auch dann finde ich es trotzdem ulkig das der i3 so gut mit dem fx 6300 mithalten kann obwohl er weniger Kerne hat weniger Strom verbraucht und mit sonst gleichem Takt läuft. Da müsste theoretisch der fx ja dem i3 sowas von davon laufen. Aber damit tut er sich ja doch recht schwer.
> 
> Andersrum ist es aber doch so, dass in low budged system doch immer der fx 6300 empfohlen wird? Für die Preisklasse ist der echt noch ok aber wenn man MERKLICH mehr möchte bekommt bei amd einfach nicht mehr viel lohnendes. Dann kommen wir nämlich schnell in die Preisbereiche vom Xeon.
> 
> Und der ist halt un sovieles fixer als der fx 8370, dass die Überlegung nicht fern ist diese 50€ mehr auszugeben.



Hm, ich glaube du hast es nicht so ganz richtig kapiert.

Schau dir bitte nochmal das Video an, von The Witcher 3.
Der Popelige billige FX 6300 hat da noch jede menge Luft nach oben, alle Einstellungen sind auf Ultra, die fps liegt fast konstant bei guten 60. Und wohl gemerkt das ist The Witcher 3 und nicht irgendein Möchtegern Grafik Spiel, sondern ein Spiel mit Top Grafik. (Wohlgemerkt, der i3 sieht da auch sehr sehr gut aus. Aber darum geht es ja nicht, sondern darum wer mehr für das Geld bietet und warum einige hier die AMD CPUs so schlecht machen.)
Wieso, wofür brauchst du dann noch eine bessere CPU? Vollkommen Unnötig da noch Extrem viel mehr Geld rein zu Buttern. Darum geht es.
Der FX hat noch Luft und könnte locker noch was anderes machen, der i3 Röchelt aus der Lunge und ist am Kotzen.
Die verwendete gute  Grafikkarte liegt bei der FX CPU bei konstant 100% Auslastung, wird also voll befeuert, also da wäre noch was zu machen. 
Wie ich schon sagte, spar das Geld für Überteuerte Intel CPUs im Low/Mid Bereich und steck das in die Grafikkarte, fertig.
Du brauchst keine Fixere CPU. Vieles, sehr vieles ist reines Marketing.


----------



## xODBx (8. April 2016)

ok, heiße diskussionen hier und sehr interessant. jetzt hab ich nochmal ein bissl gesucht und hierauf gestoßen, sagt mir auch zu...und....unterstützt win10, hat 8 cpu phasen und unterstützt auch den fx 9590 mit 220w

ASUS 970 Pro Gaming/Aura (90MB0PU0-M0EAY0) - ComputerBase

auf der asus seite gibts zum board eine qualified vendors list device.....sind nur diese geräte mit dem board kompatibel und andere nicht oder wie ist das zu verstehen?

danke nochmal


----------



## Alisis1990 (8. April 2016)

Aus eigener Erfahrung konnte mein fx 8320e (damals bei 3,6ghz) das nicht was der fx 6300 da schafft fällt mir gerade auf . 

Aber warum ne bessere cpu? Weil the witcher nunmal super optimiert ist  das nächste Spiel was ich dann aber spielen will wieder nicht und dann hilft mir die Grafikkarte auch nicht mehr wenn ich dank der cpu nur 30 fps schaffe.

Und ausserdem habe ich ja schon gesagt das ich den i3 auch eher mit dem fx 4*** vergleichen würde.

Die alten Äpfel und Birnen wollte ich eig im Karton lassen ^.^

Der alte Sportwagen ist doch auch schneller als der neue Polo. Es kommt halt auf die Aufgabenbereiche an wozu sie da sind. 

Ich habe aber das Gefühl das wir beide aneinander vorbei reden 

Klar sind die amd CPUs im low budged Segment die besseren. Aber wenn ich nen wirklich schnelles und effezientes spielesystem haben will komme ich LEIDER momentan nicht an Intel vorbei und ich freue mich wie ein kleines Kind auf ZEN.

Und wenn ich überlege wie Teuer mein uralter amd 64 fx3600+ damals war im Verhältnis zur Leistung würde AMD die selben Preise verlangen wie Intel. 

Von meinem 8320e bin ich aber sehr enttäuscht worden. Was mir aber erst nach dem Wechsel auf meinen i7 wirklich aufgefallen ist. Ich hatte mehr Takt mehr Stromverbrauch Probleme bei der Kühlung und und. 

Ich hoffe einfach mal das AMD mit den ZEN den Intel Jungs mal zeigt "was der Hammer hängt" und wir in den Benchmarks auch nal wieder wirklich gute CPUs von AMD sehen, die nicht nur deshalb gut sind weil sie zu Spottpreis verkauft werden da sonst niemand zugreifen würde 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Batze (8. April 2016)

xODBx schrieb:


> ok, heiße diskussionen hier und sehr interessant. jetzt hab ich nochmal ein bissl gesucht und hierauf gestoßen, sagt mir auch zu...und....unterstützt win10, hat 8 cpu phasen und unterstützt auch den fx 9590 mit 220w
> 
> ASUS 970 Pro Gaming/Aura (90MB0PU0-M0EAY0) - ComputerBase


Rein ASUS ist erstmal eh eine Gute Wahl. Hab mir aber noch nicht alles durchgelesen, kann da also weiter noch nichts zu sagen. Und mit WIN 10 hat die Wahl nun mal nichts zu tun, wird in Nächster zeit überall dran stehen. reine Werbung.



Alisis1990 schrieb:


> .....................



Alles Klaro.  
War auch nix Böse gemeint. Ich weiß was du meinst und ich hoffe mal du auch was ich so meinte.


----------



## Alisis1990 (8. April 2016)

@Batze
Alles gut  ein forum ohne Diskussionen wär ja langweilig.

@xODBx
Bei AMD musst du echt aufpassen.
Also schau in die Liste der unterstützten Prozessoren. NUR wenn die cpu da drin steht greif zu.

Ich hatte mal den Spaß mit nem fx 4130. Da gab's wohl ne Version mit 95w und 125w tdp. Mein board konnte 95w tdp aber ich hatte dummerweise dir cpu mit 125w.

Also in solchen listen genau mit der cpu die du nutzen willst vergleichen 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## xODBx (8. April 2016)

es gibt ja noch boards zu kaufen, wo es für win10 keine z.b. treiber downlaods mehr gibt, weil end of life....damit hätte ich mit dem asus keine probleme. klar ist es marketing mit win10, aber mir jetzt ein günstiges board kaufen wo es für win10 keine unterstützung mehr gibt wäre nicht so  toll


----------



## xODBx (8. April 2016)

hier die cpu liste
970 PRO GAMING/AURA | Mainboards | ASUS Deutschland

und nochmal, was hat es mit dieser device liste zu  tun
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb...70_PRO_GAMING_AURA_Device_QVL_Test_Report.pdf


----------



## Alisis1990 (8. April 2016)

Ich kriege die liste am Handy leider nicht auf^.^. Und es sieht sinaus als ob das Board alle CPUs unterstützt.
Aber wie gesagt ich hab da schonmal nen dicken Fehler gemacht und will mich da nicht so weit aus dem Fenster lehnen.

Windows 10 sollte aber mit allen aktuellen boards klarkommen. Für meinen fx8320e hatte ich auch nen Board mit dem 970 Chipsatz. Hatte keine Probleme mit Windows 10

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Herbboy (8. April 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Es ging hier um deinen immer wieder vergleich mit i3/i5 und den AMD 8 Kernern und nicht den Top Intel 8 Kernern. Dagegen haben die AMD keine Chance.


 Okay, ich hätte bessser i5 sagen sollen, denn die i5 wie zB der i5-6500 sind auch nur wenig schwächer in Games als die i7, aber eben trotzdem noch deutlich stärker in den meisten Games als die AMD 8Kerner. 

Dass der i3 BESSER als alle AMDs sei, hab ich nie behauptet, nicht mal dass er besser als ein FX-8000er sei. Ich habe nur gesagt, dass es HIER in dem Fall vlt keine schlechte Idee wäre, auf ein Intelboard mit nem i3 zu gehen, der wiederum in den meisten Games besser als ein X4 965 und auch als der technisch uralte X6 ist, zumindest nicht schlechter sein wird. Denn neues Board will er so oder so, die alte CPU bringt NOCH gutes Geld, und dann hätte man mit dem i3 eine leichte Steigerung UND die Option, später durch einen core i5 oder i7 oder Xeon CPUs einzubauen, die besser als die beste CPU ist, die er beim Griff zu einem AMD-AM3+ Board noch holen könnte. 



> Lies doch bitte noch mal meinen Text durch worauf ich speziell anspreche, ich glaube da hast du so einiges nicht verstanden worauf ich hinaus wollte.
> Ein Vergleich mit den Top i7 8Kerner von Intel, die aber auch mehr als 2-3 (die normalen) mal so teuer sind steht doch außer Frage. Steht doch alles in meinem Text.


 ja und? Ich habe nie einen Vergleich zu den echten Intel-8-Kernen gezogen, nicht mit EINEM Wort. Ich habe immer nur davon gesprochen, dass selbst die core i5 besser ist als ein sogar teurerer FX-9000er. Mehr nicht. Und selbst wenn die AMD-8Kerner mal besser sein sollten als ein core i5 stellt sich die Frage, ob es nennenswert ist UND ob es einem der Strombedarf wert ist, denn der ist höher als bei Intel und bei manchen CPUs sogar (fast) doppelt so hoch, zB die FX-9000er vs. einen Sockel 1150/51 core i5 oder i7.

Die Intel 8Kerner finde ich btw absoluten Käse, außer man macht professionelle Anwendungen, wo das nachweislich dann was bringt und es dem User wert ist. Ansonsten sind die 2011-3-CPUs in Games sogar teils LANGSAMER als ein Core i5 Sockel 1150/51. Und nur nebenbei: ich war einer von denen, die lange lange Zeit immer noch parallel weiterhin AMD empfohlen haben, aber inzwischen bin ich nun mal durch etliche Tests absolut davon überzeugt, dass man AMD nur noch nehmen sollte, wenn man entweder ganz klar den Fokus auf Anwendungen hat, wo die ihre Stärke ausspielen können, oder partout nicht genug Geld für einen Core i5 hat, so dass 2-3 AMD-CPUS mit Ach und Krach noch okay sind.


*@xODBx*


xODBx schrieb:


> es gibt ja noch boards zu kaufen, wo es für win10 keine z.b. treiber downlaods mehr gibt, weil end of life....damit hätte ich mit dem asus keine probleme. klar ist es marketing mit win10, aber mir jetzt ein günstiges board kaufen wo es für win10 keine Unterstützung mehr gibt wäre nicht so  toll


  naja, es ist halt auch so, dass bei manche Boards schon lange komplett ausgereifte Treiber haben, die bei Win10 schon mit dabei sind, so dass du beim Hersteller keine Treiber findest, obwohl es einwandfrei funktionieren wird. Nur wenn dabei steht, dass es NICHT für Win 8/10 geeignet sei, kann man sich da sicher sein, dass es nix wird. Wenn du ein eindeutig für Win10 geeignetes Board willst, müsstest du darauf warten, ob hier einer aus Erfahrung es sicher weiß oder aber zB bei Mindfactory oder alternate bei den Meinungen schauen, bei denen jemand sein Board mit Win10 betreibt.


----------



## Alisis1990 (9. April 2016)

@herbboy 

Er meinte mich mit dem Vergleich i7 und fx 8***.
Ich habe den Vergleich gestellt, aber auch nicht die Haswell E sondern die "normalen" (i7 6700k/4790k bzw auch die Xeons) warum ich das getan habe steht ja in der Diskussion ^.^ 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------

